# Seguimento meteo Açores e Madeira



## fablept (14 Jul 2015 às 19:56)

Boas.

Nunca percebi a necessidade de manter os Açores e Madeira no mesmo seguimento meteorológico, arquipélagos algo distantes, com climas algo diferentes.. e acho que se torna confuso para os utilizadores/visitantes do forum, quando há múltiplos utilizadores a responder sobre dois arquipélagos diferentes na mesma página..

Noto tambem, quando ocorreu/ocorre/irá ocorrer um evento meteo interessante, o tópico é invadido de respostas de utilizadores do arquipélago em questão, e fica a sensação que os utilizadores do outro arquipélago "afastam-se" e deixam de fazer o seu seguimento..

Não sei se mais alguem tem a mesma opinião, mas sugiro que se separe o seguimento Açores e Madeira..

PS: Não sou aficionado da FLA


----------



## Orion (14 Jul 2015 às 20:03)

fablept disse:


> PS: Não sou aficionado da FLA


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2015 às 20:28)

fablept disse:


> sugiro que se separe o seguimento Açores e Madeira..



 aprovo, são duas regiões climáticas e meteorológicas quase sempre independentes e muito diferentes.


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2015 às 15:05)

fablept disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Nunca percebi a necessidade de manter os Açores e Madeira no mesmo seguimento meteorológico, arquipélagos algo distantes, com climas algo diferentes.. e acho que se torna confuso para os utilizadores/visitantes do forum, quando há múltiplos utilizadores a responder sobre dois arquipélagos diferentes na mesma página..
> 
> ...



Na altura da criação dos tópicos de seguimento (já lá vão uns bons anos, creio que foi em 2008) também surgiu essa questão, o principal motivo para que o seguimento dos Arquipélagos seja  feito em apenas um tópico, é simplesmente devido ao baixo numero de participantes, se já é desolador ter 3 ou 4 posts por dia nos Açores e na Madeira, então se fossem em tópicos separados era uma miséria, já que em alguns dias nem um post haveria. 

O mesmo também aconteceu no tópico do Seguimento Sul, qual a lógica de meter Sagres e Marvão no mesmo seguimento? O reduzido numero de posts...


----------



## fablept (15 Jul 2015 às 16:58)

Percebo a lógica, mas visitando o tópico, não achas confuso cartas e observações de dois lugares tão distintos (>1000km de distância)? 
O que não falta em forums são tópicos com pouca afluência, mas a ideia é mesmo essa, não generalizar tudo num tópico..

Nem sou um participante activo no tópico de seguimento, falo como mero visitante..


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2015 às 18:58)

fablept disse:


> Percebo a lógica, mas visitando o tópico, não achas confuso cartas e observações de dois lugares tão distintos (>1000km de distância)?
> O que não falta em forums são tópicos com pouca afluência, mas a ideia é mesmo essa, não generalizar tudo num tópico..
> 
> Nem sou um participante activo no tópico de seguimento, falo como mero visitante..



Na minha opinião não tem porque ser confuso. 

De facto o que não falta por aí são tópicos com pouca afluência, mas nos tópicos de seguimento é pretendida alguma regularidade, se só houver um membro a escrever no tópico pode tornar-se desmotivante para esse membro, falo por mim actualmente estou a viver em Espanha e faço o seguimento no tópico da Europa e por vezes penso dada a pouca participação que existe nesse tópico que ninguém (ou quase ) lê os meus posts.


----------



## fablept (15 Jul 2015 às 23:57)

Vendo as coisas nessa perspectiva, até concordo ctg.. mas fica a ideia no ar


----------



## MSantos (16 Jul 2015 às 19:45)

fablept disse:


> Vendo as coisas nessa perspectiva, até concordo ctg.. mas fica a ideia no ar



Sim claro, a ideia fica no ar!  E no futuro se houver maior numero de participantes nos arquipélagos penso que vai ser uma realidade.


----------

